# Clown loaches



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

Clown loaches have become one of my favorite fish lately. I have had a small group of 3 for about a year now, and I had to get more. So, I just ordered 40 and will be getting them on Tuesday!









I can't wait to get them all in. I will get some pics up as soon as they get settled in.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

JD_MAN said:


> So, I just ordered 40 and will be getting them on Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Crap that's alot of clown loaches... How big are they? Are you keeping them all?


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

oscar119 said:


> So, I just ordered 40 and will be getting them on Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Crap that's alot of clown loaches... How big are they? Are you keeping them all?
[/quote]

I'm keeping 30 of them. I don't think they will all end up in the same tank. I am going to spread them out a little. They are all between 1-2".


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

clown loaches are awesome, how many tanks u got for 30 of them they do get kinda big


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

furious piranha said:


> clown loaches are awesome, how many tanks u got for 30 of them they do get kinda big


I have (3) - 55 gallon tanks and a 180 gallon tank. It takes a long time for the to grow, so by that time, I should have a couple more tanks and a large pond built.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

well personally I think that many is a lot, but if you like them that much go for it.


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

I bought one when i had a HUGE snail problem. He double in size and i now dont see any snails. They are great fish. Very personable.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

My god, 40 1' fish, that would need a tank of atleast ginormus porportions.


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

Tibs said:


> My god, 40 1' fish, that would need a tank of atleast ginormus porportions.


Yeah, I will eventually sell some of them once they get to about 6-8". But, when I saw the price tag for 99 cents, I couldn't pass it up. I would like to try and start breeding them as well in a couple of years.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

interesting a breeding project!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

JD_MAN said:


> My god, 40 1' fish, that would need a tank of atleast ginormus porportions.


Yeah, I will eventually sell some of them once they get to about 6-8". But, when I saw the price tag for 99 cents, I couldn't pass it up. I would like to try and start breeding them as well in a couple of years.
[/quote]

I wouldnt place too much money on that. Clown loaches have never been bred in captivity.


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

Tibs said:


> My god, 40 1' fish, that would need a tank of atleast ginormus porportions.


Yeah, I will eventually sell some of them once they get to about 6-8". But, when I saw the price tag for 99 cents, I couldn't pass it up. I would like to try and start breeding them as well in a couple of years.
[/quote]

I wouldnt place too much money on that. Clown loaches have never been bred in captivity.
[/quote]

I have been reading up on them, and there are more and more people breeding them in captivity. It does take 4-5 years to reach maturity, so it's not going to be anytime soon.


----------



## mustang (Apr 21, 2004)

here is part of my group of 15


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

thats amazing, nice group of 12 there mustang

all look nice especially that dat.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

I agree with you 100%, i love those things, i had one with my 5 rbp. and the loach would sleep on its side in front of the pranha. soooo funny.

i'm trying to find the pics now, there on this site somewhere.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

JD_MAN said:


> clown loaches are awesome, how many tanks u got for 30 of them they do get kinda big


I have (3) - 55 gallon tanks and a 180 gallon tank. It takes a long time for the to grow, so by that time, I should have a couple more tanks and a large pond built.
[/quote]

holly crap dude sweet


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

i think i found it.


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

kenneth said:


> i think i found it.


That's awesome! Clown loaches can be pretty funny.

I just ordered another 150 gallon tank and will be getting ready to order another 30+ more loaches.


----------



## SarahSweet Ray (Sep 17, 2005)

if you don't mind me asking where are you finding them for that price... I have been looking for them at that size and want a few.

Sarah


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

yes what are some onlien sites where you can buy fish for really cheap? Such as clown loaches for 99 cents. btw in that picture you showed us, thats a fully matured clown loach? looks amazing!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

tonggi said:


> yes what are some onlien sites where you can buy fish for really cheap? Such as clown loaches for 99 cents. btw in that picture you showed us, thats a fully matured clown loach? looks amazing!


i dont think that big one is a loach, i believe someone called it a dat. (whatever that is).
i could be wrong.


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

SarahSweet Ray said:


> if you don't mind me asking where are you finding them for that price... I have been looking for them at that size and want a few.
> 
> Sarah


I ordered mine from TFD. You have to order over $100 worth for them to ship. And when I ordered mine they were on sale. I think that they cost $2 right now.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

i wanna see pics of the whole lot!


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

lastgreengarden said:


> i wanna see pics of the whole lot!


I will try and get a pic of all of them. They never stay together and they are always on the move, so it's kind of hard. I might just try and do a feeding video.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

mustang said:


> here is part of my group of 15


nice tiger fish u got there in the pic.


----------

